# Home/Business Security Systems install and service



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a licensed Level 2 alarm technician, have been for 16 years now, and have several types of equipment available: keypads, remotes, motion detectors, sirens, glass break sensors and other items. These can be used to update or improve your current system. Pricing runs @ 1/2 price compared to other companies in the area. I can also install a new alarm system if needed such as: Ademco-Honeywell, DSC, and GE. I have several references available upon request. Also can upgrade/update your current system and offer repair/service if needed, PM me with any questions. This applies to everyone, renters, homeowners or even for business owners plus there is never a credit check. Pricing is all listed below, if you need something I did not mention, just let me know. You can have a basic hardwired alarm system installed in your home or business which will include up to 3 door contacts, 1 pet immune motion detector, keypad, back up battery, siren and control panel for only 299.00 which includes all parts and labor.

Thanks for looking!

205-542-2131


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope your licensed in Florida.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Just in Alabama for now, willl be for Florida in early 2013.


----------

